# Sardines



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I enjoy seafood and usually eat salmon and tuna. Those are tasty fish, but they are more expensive. There are also some other problems with them. Tuna are the top of the food chain and accumulate more toxins (notably mercury). Salmon are great too, but they are mostly farmed. There are environmental and sustainability concerns with both tuna and salmon.

Recently I thought that I should start eating sardines. They're caught in the wild, have excellent oils/fats, are high in calcium and generally have excellent nutritional traits. Sardines are also one of the lowest mercury fish.

Does anyone here enjoy eating sardines? If so, can you share how you eat them or prepare them?


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Does anyone here enjoy eating sardines? If so, can you share how you eat them or prepare them?


I do, though I usually prefer the tinned sardines that are usually in tomato, or lemon sauce. We've bought some larger frozen sardines that can be grilled or air fried in an air fryer.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I like sardines occasionally on toast or in a toasted sandwich with Boston lettuce and sliced tomato. But I like kippers better. Brunswick seafood snacks, kippered or golden smoked. The kippers being darker and stronger flavored.
I have them for breakfast with poached or fried eggs in place of bacon or sausage. As you point out, they are probably healthier than pork products and lower in calories. Another way to cook them if you are in a hurry is to butter a soup plate crack in an egg or two, add the kippers and microwave. Or put a pot on the stove with half an inch of water, set the soup plate in there, cover and poach for a few minutes.
You can find the seafood snacks next to the sardines in most supermarkets.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

bgc_fan said:


> I do, though I usually prefer the tinned sardines that are usually in tomato, or lemon sauce. We've bought some larger frozen sardines that can be grilled or air fried in an air fryer.


I like the idea of the ones in the tins. Do you eat them with salads or something?

Just saw your post @Rusty O'Toole ... great ideas!

Sitting in front of me is a pack of Brunswick sardines, only cost about $1. I'm thinking of ways to have them for breakfast tomorrow, maybe I'll keep it simple to start and have them with toast (I also have some nice bread ready to go). This is how exciting my winter is


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

A week or 2 ago I saw an interesting recipe on Youtube for a seafood stew or soup featuring canned mackerel. I don't know that I have eaten canned mackerel before but the recipe looked interesting. In these days of staying home and living off stored food it might be worth looking into.
I just did a search on Youtube for canned mackerel recipes and there are a lot of them. I did not recognize the one I saw earlier but there are plenty of ideas to choose from, no doubt they have sardine ideas too.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> I like the idea of the ones in the tins. Do you eat them with salads or something?


Eat them straight up from the tin. I haven't had sardines in a long time, used to get the ones in tomato sauce. Also liked eating anchovy paste for a while but far too salty for me now. All I eat from a can now is tuna, about once a week and the rest is either fresh fish fillets (caught or store bought) or sushi.

Add: BTW, if you have a dutch or chinese food market around see if you can get some eel. They're different types of eel but both are good ... I little pricey now though.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Looking at some Youtube recipes I saw this one that looks good, Chef John's Pasta con le Sarde or Sicilian style pasta with sardines and fennel.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Looking at some Youtube recipes I saw this one that looks good, Chef John's Pasta con le Sarde or Sicilian style pasta with sardines and fennel.


This looks great, thanks!


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Another cool recipe, a salad of sardines roasted red peppers and romaine lettuce Portuguese style by a Michelin star chef


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Since you are in BC now ever thought of getting out to go fishing?


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

These are some of what we have in inventory at the moment. Good in a variety of ways. With egg and garlic rice is good for breakfast. Sardines from Portugal in olive oil are good.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

I grew up in a Norwegian household, so of course, the best (when one can find them) are from Norway. My wife makes a fish loaf with canned mackerel. I have caught more than a few mackerel in Norway, where we preserved them by both canning and freezing.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Awesome stuff guys ... I'm learning so much in this thread.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Mukhang pera said:


> These are some of what we have in inventory at the moment. Good in a variety of ways. With egg and garlic rice is good for breakfast. Sardines from Portugal in olive oil are good.


Sardines + garlic rice is an interesting idea.

I bought the same Brunswick one shown in your photo. When you open one of those, how much of the oil do you include in your food?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

The most common way around our house was as a sandwich spread.








Sardine Salad Sandwich


Get Sardine Salad Sandwich Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com





Cheers


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Smoked or Kippered on crackers. 
I keep a can and box of crackers at work for days I'm hungry or forget my lunch.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

I put them in tortillas with a little lettuce, red onion. Fish taco!


----------



## afulldeck (Mar 28, 2012)

@Rusty O'Toole, you might be my long lost uncle. I have Sardines for with eggs of all types every other day. My favourites are hot peppers, and spring water, if canned. However, I like uncanned, barbequed or fried. 

This guy has some great can recipes-that I have enjoyed.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wife eat them with crackers


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

james4beach said:


> I like the idea of the ones in the tins. Do you eat them with salads or something?
> 
> Just saw your post @Rusty O'Toole ... great ideas!
> 
> Sitting in front of me is a pack of Brunswick sardines, only cost about $1. I'm thinking of ways to have them for breakfast tomorrow, maybe I'll keep it simple to start and have them with toast (I also have some nice bread ready to go). This is how exciting my winter is


Sometimes just as is, as a snack, other times as a sandwich. 

Portugal is famous for their sardines, so if you ever visit, you can stock up. That being said, there may be a grocery store that specializes in European groceries and you can see if there is anything different you like instead of the normal New Brunswick sardines.


----------



## Thal81 (Sep 5, 2017)

Brunswick Sardine Fillets are my goto afternoon snack, eaten right from the tin can. I love them all, but particularly like the golden smoked. If you don't mind eating whole-fish (minus the head/tail), go for the regular Brunswick Sardines hot peppers flavour. So good...


----------



## afulldeck (Mar 28, 2012)

bgc_fan said:


> Sometimes just as is, as a snack, other times as a sandwich.
> 
> Portugal is famous for their sardines, so if you ever visit, you can stock up. That being said, there may be a grocery store that specializes in European groceries and you can see if there is anything different you like instead of the normal New Brunswick sardines.


----------



## afulldeck (Mar 28, 2012)

Inspired for lunch


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Sardines + garlic rice is an interesting idea.
> 
> I bought the same Brunswick one shown in your photo. When you open one of those, how much of the oil do you include in your food?


We tend to drain most of the soya oil, depending on what recipe is being used. Soya oil seems to get mixed reviews as far as health risks/benefits goes and much is said to come from GMO sources. So I trust olive oil more.

Try the garlic rice, for sure. This is where I have to depart from the Norwegian way of doing things (with potatoes usually taking the place of rice) and go with my wife's Filipino influence. She makes it better than I can and she has never used a recipe, just follows what she learned growing up. But the following recipe looks like it should produce good results:









Filipino Garlic Rice (Sinangag)


With loads of crispy fried garlic, this 3-ingredient Filipino garlic fried rice recipe (Sinangag) is the perfect side for any meal.




norecipes.com





The recipe mentions using day-old rice. Come to think of it, that's what my wife always uses. I thought it was just a way of making less-than-fresh rice acceptable, but now I see why it is to be preferred. Also, the recipe does not say so, but sinangag works fine with brown rice, although that's not traditional Filipino. From what I have observed in the Philippines, I would say that only about 1 in 10 Filipinos buys brown rice for everyday consumption (and they eat rice every day, almost with every meal). They grow quite a few different kinds of rice and their language has many words to describe rice, but it's your basic polished white rice that finds its way to the table most of the time. All the others are reserved for more specialized recipes that are not everyday fare.

I used to buy long grain brown basmati rice from Thailand in 20 kg. sacks at places like Rice World and Western Rice Mills in Vancouver's Chinatown district. Cost effective to buy like that. If it will take you forever to use 20 kilos, share with friends.


----------



## Covariance (Oct 20, 2020)

On toast. From tin (in olive oil).

You might consider anchovies as well. Home made pizza marinara.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

For what it's worth, light tuna (usually yellowfin, skipjack, etc.) is relatively low mercury, and cheaper, than albacore/white tuna. Still has about 25% of the omega 3 as salmon. No need to give up on tuna, if you enjoy it.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I have some Brunswick tins on hand most of the time. I eat them for lunch once in a while with crackers, cheese and maybe a bit of dry sausage.

My friend's dad sometimes makes perogies with sardine stuffing. I can't get my friend to ask for the recipe -- he hates them himself.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

This is funny, I posted this thread thinking that sardines / anchovies were a pretty weird and unusual thing to eat ... but it sounds like everyone at CMF eats them!

I wasn't expecting this response. Lots of great ideas here.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Raincoast distributes some good quality sardines. Great on toast, grilled sandwiches, with pasta, straight out of the tin, etc. If you get the chance try their canned Tuna. It's not cheap and you will wonder what you've been eating all these years.

Sardines may be lower on the food chain but they are a "fatty fish". Contaminants accumulate in fatty tissue.

Moderation, variety, etc...


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> This is funny, I posted this thread thinking that sardines / anchovies were a pretty weird and unusual thing to eat ... but it sounds like everyone at CMF eats them!
> 
> I wasn't expecting this response. Lots of great ideas here.


They are still a bit weird to me... I always saw them as something old people ate. I like some of the ideas in this thread, though. Maybe not enough to run out and buy sardines, but perhaps one day.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thal81 said:


> Brunswick Sardine Fillets are my goto afternoon snack, eaten right from the tin can. I love them all, but particularly like the golden smoked. If you don't mind eating whole-fish (minus the head/tail), go for the regular Brunswick Sardines hot peppers flavour. So good...
> View attachment 20946


I tried my first Brunswick sardine can today (just the plain soy oil). I had them on toast... I like it! Very nice flavour


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

james4beach said:


> I tried my first Brunswick sardine can today (just the plain soy oil). I had them on toast... I like it! Very nice flavour


Try the Golden Smoked. My fav.

more ideas here





Recipes » BRUNSWICK







www.brunswicksardines.ca


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

I like the GoldSeal sardines in Thai Chili Sauce ... you can make it a meal out of that tin with ... rice, noodles/pasta or bagels.

That garlic fried rice recipe from MP looks really interesting ... and tasty.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

james4beach said:


> it sounds like everyone at CMF eats them!


It _is_ the frugality section. Now ask about Ramen noodles.


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

An interesting thread. I don't think I have ever tried sardines, and if I have, it was a looooong time ago. So, can anyone recommend a brand for a sardine noob to start with?

Also, would you still buy sardines if they were not inexpensive?


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Gator13 said:


> An interesting thread. I don't think I have ever tried sardines, and if I have, it was a looooong time ago. So, can anyone recommend a brand for a sardine noob to start with?
> 
> Also, would you still buy sardines if they were not inexpensive?


Brunswick brand. There a nice snack and good for you. Very versatile.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^^ Brunswick is a well-known Canadian brand. 



> Also, would you still buy sardines if they were not inexpensive?


 ... not really if there's a same-price alternative. Eg. sardines versus pink salmon versus wild Coho salmon ☑


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Gator13 said:


> An interesting thread. I don't think I have ever tried sardines, and if I have, it was a looooong time ago. So, can anyone recommend a brand for a sardine noob to start with?


The Kersen sardines (we get ours at Costco) pictured in my first post to this thread might suit you well for starters. They are sardine fillets, not the whole fish. Most sardines you buy (Brunswick included) are pretty much the whole fish with just the head cut off. So they still include fins, sometimes the tail and the guts. As to the latter, some find themselves performing minor surgery on each fish to remove the innards, but that is not really necessary. 

The sardines from Norway I mentioned are quite a bit smaller than the Brunswick and some other types, and some prefer the smaller size. I also find them to have a milder flavour. 



Gator13 said:


> Also, would you still buy sardines if they were not inexpensive?


Yes, because as some have mentioned, right out of the can is good, or right from the can onto toast. I don't find salmon or tuna to be as good eaten right from the tin. Those usually need a bit more done, at least the addition of a bit of mayo or such.


----------



## afulldeck (Mar 28, 2012)

Want to be a millionaire .... eat sardines 









Why this millionaire investor eats five cans of sardines every day


Venture capitalist and entrepreneur Craig Cooper says the fish are a powerhouse of nutrition and keep him energized.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

afulldeck said:


> Want to be a millionaire .... eat sardines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then these are the ones to buy:


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Add me to the list. Sardine salad sandwiches are good. Sardines, mayo , onions and green peppers mixed like tuna salad. I like anchovies on pizza too where noone else does it seems.

Pickled herring is also good but more a delicacy.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

afulldeck said:


> Want to be a millionaire .... eat sardines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

This thread made me sardine conscious so today I tried something new. I made a batch of haluski, that is, sweet onlon, shredded cabbage, shredded parsnip and egg noodles stir fried in butter with smoked paprika and a dash of cayenne pepper. This time I added some sardines. The strong salty taste of the sardines overpowered the sweet haluski but it wasn't bad.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Looking at some Youtube recipes I saw this one that looks good, Chef John's Pasta con le Sarde or Sicilian style pasta with sardines and fennel.


Here's something I tried, a lazy version of what Rusty posted. This was very quick to prepare, about 2 mins of work after the pasta was cooked.

Boil some pasta, noodles, whatever
Add into a sauce pan
Olive oil
Sardines in tomato sauce (Brunswick sells these)
Add spices: garlic, salt, Italian herbs
Break the sardines apart and stir in
Take off heat and top with lemon juice

That's a pretty good dinner for $3 to $4


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Mukhang pera said:


> We tend to drain most of the soya oil, depending on what recipe is being used. Soya oil seems to get mixed reviews as far as health risks/benefits goes and much is said to come from GMO sources. So I trust olive oil more.
> 
> Try the garlic rice, for sure. This is where I have to depart from the Norwegian way of doing things (with potatoes usually taking the place of rice) and go with my wife's Filipino influence. She makes it better than I can and she has never used a recipe, just follows what she learned growing up. But the following recipe looks like it should produce good results:
> 
> ...


On the subject of rice, I usually buy white long grain rice in the big 20 lb or, is it 8 kilo? bag.
While you are in the grocery store go around to the deli or bakery department and ask for a food grade, 5 gallon plastic pail. Sometimes they will give you one, sometimes they charge a couple of bucks. They get cole slaw, icing, pie filling etc in them.
I keep the rice in the sealed pail and take some out as I need it, usually I keep some in the cupboard in a juice pitcher which makes it easy to measure out as needed. One bag costs around $12 or $14 and will feed one person 2 meals a day for a year.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Mukhang pera said:


> The recipe mentions using day-old rice. Come to think of it, that's what my wife always uses. I thought it was just a way of making less-than-fresh rice acceptable, but now I see why it is to be preferred.
> 
> I used to buy long grain brown basmati rice from Thailand in 20 kg. sacks at places like Rice World and Western Rice Mills in Vancouver's Chinatown district. Cost effective to buy like that. If it will take you forever to use 20 kilos, share with friends.


day or even two day old rice is preferred by all good asian restaurants. It takes out the moisture and then when your fry the rice, it imparts the flavours better while keeping the grains in tact, so you don’t get ‘broken’ or mushy rice.

rice ‘ages’ nicely too. If kept in an airtight bins it can last for years. Try rice that has been aged safely for 10 or 20 years. My mom used to buy multiple 20kg sacks and store them in metal garbage bin (like the ones for Oscar the grouch) only for rice. When my mom had her stroke we were about to throw out the hundreds of pounds of rice, and my dad the former restaurant owner told us to stop, it’s been aging. So we did try some, and it is different in a good way. Though I cant unless I make regular rice and this aged rice.

I grew up if you have less than 20lbs of rice in yur bin, you need to start rationing until you get more. 



james4beach said:


> This is funny, I posted this thread thinking that sardines / anchovies were a pretty weird and unusual thing to eat ... but it sounds like everyone at CMF eats them!
> 
> I wasn't expecting this response. Lots of great ideas here.


great thread. I haven’t had sardine since I lived at home, and I think I hated them then. However some of these recipes like the fried rice, and chopping them up an putting them into little things has made me think think it’s worth a try again. I think it’s a sign as they are on sale this week and I have never even glanced at them until this thread.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> rice ‘ages’ nicely too. If kept in an airtight bins it can last for years. Try rice that has been aged safely for 10 or 20 years. My mom used to buy multiple 20kg sacks and store them in metal garbage bin (like the ones for Oscar the grouch) only for rice. When my mom had her stroke we were about to throw out the hundreds of pounds of rice, and my dad the former restaurant owner told us to stop, it’s been aging. So we did try some, and it is different in a good way. Though I cant unless I make regular rice and this aged rice. ...


 ... question: how do you air-tight the bins? Or are they special bins? 

I had bags of rice (different kinds - wild, brown & regular whites as consumption was not quick enough and partly forgotten) that went rancid and discarding them out in the organic bin didn't make me feel any better ...


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Brown rice is more likely to go rancid from the fats in the germ. So, probably better to only store white rice. Keeping brown rice cool, dry and dark will help. My mother took to storing flour in the chest freezer.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> ... question: how do you air-tight the bins? Or are they special bins?


I mentioned in a previous post that you can get food grade plastic 5 gallon containers from the deli or bakery department of your supermarket. These have tight fitting lids often with a rubber or neoprene seal.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

andrewf said:


> Brown rice is more likely to go rancid from the fats in the germ. So, probably better to only store white rice. *Keeping brown rice cool, dry and dark* will help. My mother took to storing flour in the chest freezer.


 ... thanks for the tip, andrewf. I'll take note of it.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> I mentioned in a previous thread that you can get food grade plastic 5 gallon containers from the deli or bakery department of your supermarket. These have tight fitting lids often with a rubber or neoprene seal.


 ... thanks Rusty, I'll check into those containers.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^
> ... question: how do you air-tight the bins? Or are they special bins?
> 
> I had bags of rice (different kinds - wild, brown & regular whites as consumption was not quick enough and partly forgotten) that went rancid and discarding them out in the organic bin didn't make me feel any better ...


Honestly my mom did a lot of hacks. She would take a couple 50 jobs bags of rice throw in a large metal new garbage can (oscar the grouch type). They she would cover it with a sheet of plastic. I seem to think it was a worn out plastic table cloth pl and squeeze the thing shut. i found 3 or 4 bins like this and they were fine. They were easily 10 years old.
I don’t do the same. I have large storage containers that hold about 25 lbs from Tupperware. One large bag last us just over a year.

my parents only ate white rice, brown does go faster.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Brunswick sardines are currently on sale for $1.25 each at Shoppers Drug Mart


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I think there's still a pretty good herring fishery here in NL ( or herrin' as some pronounce it!), though I don't think much of it stays here ( we love our cod!) wonder where most of it ends up? I think herring, mackerel and sardines are all kinda in the same " family", no?


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

If you are on a low sodium diet 2 brands of sardine to look for are Metro Irresistibles Canadian sardines in spring water 'no salt added' 110mg sodium or 5% for 1/2 a 106g can 84g drained. Oddly enough the front says Canadian sardines but on the back it says Product of Poland.
The other is Gold Seal wild sardines in spring water, 140mg sodium or 5% per 1 can, drained. One can is 125g or 81g drained.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

You could email them and ask what the story is with their polish canadian sardines. Maybe they are caught in Canadian waters but processed in Poland (it would be strange but not impossible).


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

andrewf said:


> You could email them and ask what the story is with their polish canadian sardines. Maybe they are caught in Canadian waters but processed in Poland (it would be strange but not impossible).


Careful reading of the back of the package reveals that Canadian Sardine is the common name of Clupea Harengus a fish that is found in the northeast Atlantic and Baltic sea. The ones in the can are wild caught by midwater trawl, purse seine in northern Europe, presumably by a Polish trawler or sold to a Polish canner.
If you have further questions they give a helpful phone number 1 866 595 5554


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

My theory is that those sardines were born in Poland, then immigrated to Canada, where they were caught. Just like my parents - born in Norway, then immigrated and became Canadian citizens. They were still products of Norway.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Had to add to this thread, even though it is old. Today tried something different for lunch, stuffed vine leaves and sardines, they went together well, both came from Dollarama. For sauce I used some Greek yogurt and lemon juice. Dollarama also sells Sanpellegrino melograno & arancia ( orange pomegranate soda), Pick up some garlic and herb flat bread or crackers and you could have quite a lunch for a few bucks. For some reason I am fascinated by the odd foods you find in places like dollar stores.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I like the way immigration has brought a lot of new foods to Canada in the markets.

In our Food Basics they have a huge section of foods from around the world, plus all the delis we frequent for Italian, Polish and other favorite foods.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Had to add to this thread, even though it is old. Today tried something different for lunch, stuffed vine leaves and sardines, they went together well, both came from Dollarama. For sauce I used some Greek yogurt and lemon juice. Dollarama also sells Sanpellegrino melograno & arancia ( orange pomegranate soda), Pick up some garlic and herb flat bread or crackers and you could have quite a lunch for a few bucks. For some reason I am fascinated by the odd foods you find in places like dollar stores.


That sounds great. Do you mean you bought the sardines separately from the stuffed vine leaves, or is this one product in a can?

I think young people should be learning more about making meals this way. Many of my friends spend enormous amounts of money on fancy take-out food.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Careful folks….you don’t want to be accused of cultural appropriation of one’s native cuisines. what with all the huge environmental impacts of importing foreign foods, likely manufactured, distributed and sold by minimum wage workers. Much better to buy local, artisanal products that cost twice as much (and can likely be delivered by Uber or Skip the dishes).


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

The stuffed vine leaves are in a round can, the sardines in a different can. Have seen them in supermarkets as well as Dollarama. Never heard of stuffed vine leaves until I saw the canned version, it's like a small cabbage roll with a rice filling rolled in a grape leaf. They are usually served with yogurt and a squeeze of lemon. The Mediterranean diet is all the rage but I don't think the gourmets have discovered the dollar store lol.


----------



## Covariance (Oct 20, 2020)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Had to add to this thread, even though it is old. Today tried something different for lunch, stuffed vine leaves and sardines, they went together well, both came from Dollarama. For sauce I used some Greek yogurt and lemon juice. Dollarama also sells Sanpellegrino melograno & arancia ( orange pomegranate soda), Pick up some garlic and herb flat bread or crackers and you could have quite a lunch for a few bucks. For some reason I am fascinated by the odd foods you find in places like dollar stores.


Wonderful menu choice for the sardines. May I ask what brand Greek Yogurt?


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

OK I cheated and used some yogurt I made myself, I start with 3.25 milk and hop it up with whey protein and skim milk powder, it comes out nearly as thick as Greek yogurt. The lemons came in a mesh bag from No Frills. Some Tzatziki sauce would go well with this too.


----------



## ykphil (Dec 13, 2009)

I like canned sardines, but fresh sardines grilled on a woodfire, with a splash of lemon and a pinch of salt, are honestly my favourite food. The best places to enjoy these tasty little fishes are in Spain and especially Portugal where they are pretty much a national treasure.


----------



## afulldeck (Mar 28, 2012)

Crab legs omelet with sardines for lunch!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> The Mediterranean diet is all the rage but I don't think the gourmets have discovered the dollar store lol.


I really do like those stuffed vine leaves (really nice mix of rice etc as you point out) and have been paying $3 where I normally get them. But Dollarama -- that's an intriguing idea!

I'm heading out to Dollarama right now. I've got to see if they really have this here.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> The stuffed vine leaves are in a round can, the sardines in a different can. Have seen them in supermarkets as well as Dollarama.


Dollarama has never disappointed me, and you're right Rusty, they sell a good one!

I bought some this afternoon. Those stuffed vine leaves are very good, and really good value too.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

If you ever visit Portugal, make sure to visit the sardine shops. Very colorful and have every sardine flavor under the sun.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

fstamand said:


> If you ever visit Portugal, make sure to visit the sardine shops. Very colorful and have every sardine flavor under the sun.


On my last trip to Portugal, I stocked up on sardines that way. Lots of interesting flavours and shops. The shops are quite the experience as you would never see one just for sardines in Canada, or probably anywhere else.


----------

